# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] kenwood 648S transistor

## Voks

γεια σας μου καικε ενα τρανσιστορ απο τον ενισχητη τα μετρισα ολα μονο αυτο καικε το νουμερο που ειδα στο service manual εινε 2SC4511*B πως να παω να το ζητησω ετσι?

----------


## αλπινιστης

Το βρηκα μονο σε ενα πολωνικο site προς 45 zt(τοπικο νομισμα!)
Χρειαζεται μεταφραση google- και αυτη μετρια
http://north.pl/karta/2sc4511b--tr--...n,1538922.html

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> γεια σας μου καικε ενα τρανσιστορ απο τον ενισχητη τα μετρισα ολα μονο αυτο καικε το νουμερο που ειδα στο service manual εινε 2SC4511*B πως να παω να το ζητησω ετσι?


2SC4511=BDT41BF=BD243=BD543=2SD866

----------


## αλπινιστης

> 2SC4511=BDT41BF=BD243=BD543=2SD866


Νικο, μηπως ξερεις την διαφορα του *Β στο 5411? Μην του δωσουμε κατι που δεν κανει!
Αλλιως απο οτι βλεπω θα βρει πολυ ευκολα αντικαταστατη.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Νικο, μηπως ξερεις την διαφορα του *Β στο 5411? Μην του δωσουμε κατι που δεν κανει!
> Αλλιως απο οτι βλεπω θα βρει πολυ ευκολα αντικαταστατη.



2SC5411*B >  KENWOOD  τιμή  11,30€
2SC5411-0  > ONKYO       τιμή  κατόπιν  τηλ.  συνενόησης
2SC5411-P  > ONKYO       τιμή  κατόπιν  τηλ.  συνενόησης
2SC5411PY   >JVC              τιμή  21,57€
2SC5411      > σάν  τα  πιο πάνω  τιμή 1,83€
το  brand  πάντα  το  πληρώνεις  γι'αυτό  υπάρχει  στο  ίδιο  προιόν τέτοια  διαφορά
αυτά  είναι  ακριβώς  τα  ίδια

----------

αλπινιστης (11-07-12)

----------


## east electronics

εγγυημενα μολις το βαλεις πανω θα καει το κορδελιο !!!!

αν θελεις να ακουσεις πως μπορει να γινει σωστα  γραψε εδω .....

----------


## Voks

> εγγυημενα μολις το βαλεις πανω θα καει το κορδελιο !!!!
> 
> αν θελεις να ακουσεις πως μπορει να γινει σωστα  γραψε εδω .....


για πες πως

----------


## east electronics

διαβασα το μοντελο του ενισχυτη σου λαθος οποτε και ειμουν ετοιμος να σου δωσω λαθος πληροφοριες ...συγγνωμη για αυτο μαλλον σε τρομοκρατησα χωρις λογο...Αλλαξε το τρανσιστορακι θα παει μια χαρα ...δεν εχεις προβλημα  σιγουρεψου ομως οτι δεν εχεις καψει και τιποτα αλλα

----------

